# Thailand: Land of Smiles - Solo Journey to Hat Yai and Bangkok



## mylo (Sep 6, 2009)

I've just returned from a short trip to Thailand. I had a great time in Hat Yai (South Thailand) and Bangkok (Central Thailand).

Thailand: Land of Smiles is VERY TRUE. Immediately when I walked into Hat Yai, I felt a warm welcome and a great atmosphere! Rich or poor is not a hindrance for Thais to be so lovely and cheerful. The open wet market in Hat Yai is HUGE - over several office blocks. You can virtually buy anything and everything in Hat Yai. The three markets are located in Saeng Arthit Road, Suphasanrangsan Road and Montri 1 & 2 Road. 

Other than that, I also explored Wat Hat Yai Nai &#3623;&#3633;&#3604;&#3627;&#3634;&#3604;&#3651;&#3627;&#3597;&#3656;&#3651;&#3609; to see for myself the world's third largest reclining Buddha.

Here are some pictures from my trip:


HAT YAI (SOUTHERN THAILAND)


Picture 1 - A Little Bit of Everything







_A happy trader selling her products next to a building. She was arranging some tamarinds 
making it more presentable to customers._

Picture 2 - Hot and Spicy 'Sup Tulang' (Bone Soup)






_You can buy fresh hot packets of 'sup tulang' from this lady. Each 
packet contains generous portion of spicy soup and some meaty bones._

Picture 3 - Cockles ALIVE!!!






_These cockles are still alive. The tongue-like red membrane was 
moving in and out. A tasty ingredients in &#28818;&#31935;&#26781; - Char Kuey Teow._

Picture 4 - Homemade Thai Curry






_13 bowls of homemade Thai curry. Normally, Thais buy small packets of these curry paste as 
instant ingredients for curry dishes. Thai curry servings are simply delicious. I've tasted Thai 
pork and beef curry - HOT, TASTY AND AWESOME!_

Picture 5 - My Room at Louise Guest House






_A view from the window of my room. I'm not sure whether this signboard is related to Louise 
guest house. The room is clean, simple and comfy. Only THB300 per night - including large bed, 
attached bathroom, ceiling fan, towels and complimentary soaps, toilet paper. _

*More pictures soon...including Wat Hat Yai Nai &#3623;&#3633;&#3604;&#3627;&#3634;&#3604;&#3651;&#3627;&#3597;&#3656;&#3651;&#3609; and Hat Yai Municipal Park &#3626;&#3623;&#3609;&#3626;&#3634;&#3608;&#3634;&#3619;&#3603;&#3632;&#3648;&#3607;&#3624;&#3610;&#3634;&#3621;&#3648;&#3617;&#3639;&#3629;&#3591;&#3627;&#3634;&#3604;&#3651;&#3627;&#3597;&#3656;* 

Thank you for looking!
mylo


----------



## TwentyFourZero (Sep 7, 2009)

I like these, gives one a good idea of cultural Thai food.


----------



## mylo (Sep 12, 2009)

TwentyFourZero said:


> I like these, gives one a good idea of cultural Thai food.



Hi! Thank you for looking and also your kind compliments!! :hug::

Here are two more pictures from my trip to Hat Yai &#3627;&#3634;&#3604;&#3651;&#3627;&#3597;&#3656; :

Picture 6 - Dried & Salted Fish






Debone salted fish. An appetizing dish in Asia. Deep fried salted fish is normally eaten with plain white rice.

Picture 7 - Stink Beans






According to Wikipedia, 'they are best when combined with other strong 
flavoured foods such as garlic, chile peppers, and dried shrimp, as in
"sambal petai" or added to a Thai curry such as Thai Green Curry of
Duck.' Source: Parkia speciosa - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Lyncca (Sep 12, 2009)

Nice.  I may make my husband take me out for Thai food now.  I love it!


----------



## 5DManiac (Sep 12, 2009)

Picture # 5, what does the rest of the sign say/look like?


----------



## Al-Wazeer (Sep 12, 2009)

Everyone in Thailand is nice, I loved it when I went to few years ago, no one treats you bad or be cruel with you, they're always smiling and laughing!

Nice set, #7: first time seeing something like this!

Loved no.1 .


----------



## mylo (Sep 16, 2009)

Lyncca said:


> Nice.  I may make my husband take me out for Thai food now.  I love it!



Thai dessert is DELICIOUS! If you like spicy food, Thailand is the place!



5DManiac said:


> Picture # 5, what does the rest of the sign say/look like?



Thai YUMMYLICIOUS food.



Al-Wazeer said:


> Everyone in Thailand is nice, I loved it when I went to few years ago, no one treats you bad or be cruel with you, they're always smiling and laughing!
> 
> Nice set, #7: first time seeing something like this!
> 
> Loved no.1 .



Cheeful and jolly Thais :hugs:

Stink beans are crunchy and normally best eaten with spicy prawns. The beans stink but delicious 

Cheers!
mylo


----------

